# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Prva menstruacija

## drndalica

Zanima me kad ste dobile prvu menstruaciju - vi koje duže dojite? Naime, ja još nisam ali ugl. do sada su sve majke sa mojim 'stažom' više/manje dobile. Da stvare bude kompliciranija imala sam problematične cikluse i prije trudnoće (hiperprolaktinemija) pa bi voljela znati kada da se počnem brinuti. Znam da dojenje često znači izostanak mensturacije. Što ako budem produženo dojila (vrlo je moguće jer mi je mali alergičar)? Blokirani jajnici po nekoliko godina ili? :?

----------


## She Devil

Ja, evo, dojim 14 mjeseci (nadohrana od 7 mjeseca), a menstruaciju sam dobila kada je, beba, imala 10 mjeseci.
Prvu curu sam dojila 13 mjeseci i ranije sam je počela nadohranjivati (s 4 mjeseca) i menstruaciju sam dobila kada je imala 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Honey

Ja sam dobila kad je bebač imao 7 mjeseci. Dohranu smo počeli sa 6.

----------


## Rhea

Dohranu počeli s 6 mjeseci, i dalje dosta dojimo, a prva je stigla s Markovih 18 mjeseci.

----------


## ANKAIMARKO2

Dohranu počeli s 5.mj. 1 menstruacija s njegovih 9.mj.

----------


## la11

dohranu počeli sa 6 mj,men.dobila sa njenih 2 mj.,a koristili smo i dudu

----------


## TinnaZ

dohranu smo počeli sa 7 mjeseci, do tada nije niti vodu pio, menstruaciju sam dobila nakon 4 mjeseca   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinnaZ

dohranu smo počeli sa 7 mjeseci, do tada nije niti vodu pio, menstruaciju sam dobila nakon 4 mjeseca   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TinnaZ

dohranu smo počeli sa 7 mjeseci, do tada nije niti vodu pio, menstruaciju sam dobila nakon 4 mjeseca   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## puela

ja sam prvu sa sarinih 18 meseci, a drugu pre neki dan i traju mi bas kratko  8)

----------


## magriz

dohranu započeli malo prije 6 mj, prije toga je imao dudu za uspavljivanje, radim i ne dojim preko dana (izdajam se), noću je mališa svako malo na cici, mengu još nisam dobila  :D

----------


## Pina

Ja sam iskljucivo dojila do 6mj, prvu M sam dobila kad je Ema imala oko 8mj

----------


## Klementina

Meni je M stigla 41. dan ...   :Mad:  
... i redovito me posjećuje (uz ovulaciju svaki mjesec).

Razliku vidim u tome da je puno kraća i slabijeg intenziteta nego prije trudnoće.   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

sa zarinih 11 mjeseci, kad sam počela raditi pa se dojenje u jednom momentu naglo smanjilo

----------


## ~lex~

Dečki (blizanci) su imali 19 mjeseci kad sam dobila prvu M.

----------


## Sun

Kad je L imao 3 mjeseca (točno godinu i jedan dan je nije bilo..)

----------


## ra

par dana prije noinog prvog rođendana. i od tad je opet nema...

----------


## bubimira

Točno 8 mjeseci nakon poroda, u datum! I od tad su redovite.

Dohranu smo započeli sa 6 i pol mjeseci, al sa 8 još je imala jedva jedan kruti obrok dnevno tak da to ne bih povezala sa početkom dohrane.

Nema dudu!

----------


## olza

Da postavim rekord: 22 meseca bez menstruacije. To su bila lepa vremena. Mada mi ni sada to nije nikakav problem. Prodje brzo, ne boli. Interesantno - dobila sam kad je Mini krenula u jaslice, a to je bio jedan veliki korak odvajanja za nas. Napomenucu da nije manje sikila niti redje. Samo taj cin odvajanja je ucinio svoje. Jos je dojim samo uvece i nocu...

----------


## andrea

dojila na zahtjev, dohrana sa 6 mjeseci, menstruaciju dobila nakon 11 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## džez

do 5 mjeseci dojila na zahtjev. s 5 mjeseci vratila se na posao i uvela dohranu. od tada do dana današnjeg, dojimo i dalje od 16 - 8 sljedećeg dana, na poslu se ne izdajam, a od menge ni m... kad će? ne zanima me. što kasnije, to bolje   :Razz:

----------


## berlinka

J. puno doji, a menge još nema.

----------


## jelenap

dohranu počela s 6. mjeseci, još dojimo i menge nigdje. Ana ima 11ipo miseci

----------


## ninochka

dobila 10 dana prije prvog rođendana, dohrana počela sa 6,5 mjeseci

----------


## Meyolito

Ja još uvijek nisam dobila i također sam imala problema sa menstruacijama...ne uzrujavam se, na pregledu su mi rekli da uživam još kratko - izgleda da ću uskoro u crveno.
Jesi bila na pregledu?

----------


## yavanna

došla menga prije tri dana  :Sad:  ,, dakle s M. 15.5 mjeseci, dojen na zahtjev, još uvijek puno ciki, bez dude, spavamo skupa (u prijevodu: ima noćno samoposluživanje).....ah mislila sam da će još potrajati ovo razdoblje bez mjesečnih tegoba, ali za razliku od prije ništa ne osjetim ni bol ni pms i puno manje krvarim, bar nešto....

----------


## drndalica

Jooj na pregledu nisam bila nakon onog prvog poslije poroda. Nije baš da mi se ide jer mi je sama pomisao postala brrrrrrrrrr. Nikad ranije nije mi bio problem ali sada vlada suša u donjem dijelu i svaki dodir mi je muka, nije baš da mi se žuri pa ako baš ne moram ne idem. Zato i pitam da znam do kad mogu odgađati.

----------


## stray_cat

ja sam dobila mengu nakon godinu dana i sebastian je dan danas sa 33 mjeseca dojen na zahtjev jer sam dokona domacica

nije mi jasno ovo za susu dolje i da ti je svaki dodir problem, ako pricas o nevlazenju to ti je normalno 

ako te muce pitanja na temu sexa, mi smo dugo nakon poroda koristili lubrikante

----------


## VIPmama

> Da postavim rekord: 22 meseca bez menstruacije


Evo mog rekorda:
Marko će za tjedan dana imati točno 2 i pol godine, tj. 30 mj.
Kod mene od mjes. još ništa

----------


## irenask

evo Karlo ima 14 mjeseci i još jer nema, 
inače dohranu smo počeli sa 8 mjeseci, još uvijek intezivno doji kad smo zajedno-noću posebno, ide u jaslice...

----------


## VIPmama

ja sam se zacoprala. stigla, nakon 30 mjeseci   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Devotion

Ela 9 mjeseci, menstruacije jos nema  :D

----------


## Trilian

Meni je došla nakon 13,5 mjeseci (a baš mi je bilo super bez nje   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Prije trudnoće sam godinama imala PCOS, neredovite menstuacije i totalnu hormonsku neravnotežu, baš me zanima hoće li sada situacija biti drugačija. Uvijek su mi doktori govorili da će se sve srediti nakon što rodim i da je trudnoća najbolja terapija za PCOS.

----------


## nika612

dojila na zahtjev, dohrana sa 6 i pol mj, dojim još uvijek 2 i pol g, došla s nepuna 4 mj. isto hiperprolaktinemija prije, dugogodišnja

----------


## Lucky2

Lovro dojen na zahtjev, dohrana sa 6 i pol mjeseci, menga kad je imao 10 mjeseci. ali sam zato dugo krvarila nakon poroda (skoro 60 dana)

----------


## anek

> ja sam se zacoprala. stigla, nakon 30 mjeseci


e fakat si rekorderka; a ja mislila da sam ja - dobila sam s 25,5 mjeseci od poroda, uz dojenje ofkors   :Wink:

----------


## taniaz

ja sam se bas juce zamislila po tom pitanju, jer jos nisam dobila, ali vidim da ima vas kojima je mnoooooooooogo kasnije dosla men.
Imamo jos fore, Oleg ima 5 meseci

----------


## VIPmama

:? 
ima li itko da nije dobio duže od mene (daklem, 30 mj)?

----------


## stray_cat

> :? 
> ima li itko da nije dobio duže od mene (daklem, 30 mj)?


pa ne moras se hvalit, mislis da je nama super kaj smo dobili ranije  8)

----------


## VIPmama

:Grin:   :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Riana

Ema, 13,5 mjeseci, i još ništa. Sad smo smanjili dojenje, na popdne, navečer, noć i jutro prije posla, možda stiže, a možda ne. Meni je OK
MM već šizi od kondoma, a ja pila kontracepciju dobrih 7 godina prije trudnoće. Nek se sad malo on pati

----------


## ljiljan@

Ja dobila m jučer, s Ivanovih 3 mjeseca. Kad vidim većinu vaših postova, koliko dugo ste bile bez m - prestrašila sam se da je s našim dojenjem gotovo ili da nešto nije u redu.
Vidim da je nekolicina vas ipak dobila m. rano, a uspješno doje. uh, lakše mi je!!!

----------


## belurka

> Što ako budem produženo dojila (vrlo je moguće jer mi je mali alergičar)? Blokirani jajnici po nekoliko godina ili? :?


Drndalica, kad si primjetila da ti je mali alergicar? Meni su rekli da mi je beba (2.5 mj)  potencijalni alergicar pa me zanima kako je ti islo kod vas?

----------


## drndalica

Počelo je sa cca mjesec i pol starosti – crvenilo i prištići po obrazima koje je u početku pripisivano mjesečnom čišćenju. Nije prolazilo, bilo je sve gore, sve veća površina, crvenilo, suha koža, pucanje iza ušiju, tjemenica, pelenski osip, perutanje kože od glave do pete..... Testiranjem sa 3 mj utvrđena alergija na proteine kravljeg mlijeka (što ne znači da nije alergičan na koješta još). Evo pred neki dan je dirao (i strpao u usta) ljusku od jaja  - za 5 min je bio crven kao paprika i pun plikova (iako je test na jaje bio negativan!!). Testiranja u tako mladoj dobi su previše nepouzdana – pokušaj reducirati br potencijalno alergenih namirnica koje konzumiraš, prati reakcije, koristi kozmetiku za atopičare (ne možeš pogriješiti), ne koristi šampone i sapune, ne kupaj često...i budi strpljiva – jedino vrijeme pouzdano pomaže (sve ostalo da i ne). Ako želiš doznati više pročitaj moju priču na:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...075&highlight=

----------


## leonisa

> Ja sam dobila kad je bebač imao 7 mjeseci. Dohranu smo počeli sa 6.


isto tako. 6mj. iskljucivog dojenja na zahtjev. mislim da je cak bilo i ekolosko, iako ona na pocetku nije trazila nocne podoje, pa je prolazilo tada vise od 4h...ali sam se zato izdajala po noci jer ne bi prezivjela do jutra. i dalje dosta dojimo, nekad prodje da samo dojimo, uvela je nocne podoje....ali i ja sam sa njenih 5-6 konacno uspostavila ravnotezu i u potpunosti izbacila izdajanje "viska" koje me pratilo od samog pocetka tako da je mozda i to utjecalo na organizam.

----------


## meda

tocno sa dorianovih 7 mjeseci

dohrana zapoceta sa skoro 7 mjeseci, ali sa 5 i pol je dobio dudu, tad se malo smanjilo dojenje (citaj: nije vise visio na sisi cijeli dan   :Grin:  ), tako da vjerujem da je duda barem malo doprinijela

ali me ne smeta, jedino me malo lupa pms trenutno

----------


## Tiwi

Ma bah. Ja sam se bas nadala da cu se malo duze odmarati ali stigla menga tocno na Patrikovih 4 mjeseca   :Rolling Eyes:  

Iskljucivo dojen 7 mjeseci, pa onda vrlo polako dohrana (poceo je jesti tek negdje s 10 mjeseci). Vodu je prvi puta popio s 10 mjeseci. 
Jos uvijek na veliko dojimo. 

Menga je tocna kao svicarski sat, jedino sto nije ni bolna kao prije niti preobilna. Ili mi se pomaknuo prag boli  :/

----------


## leonisa

> jedino sto nije ni bolna kao prije niti preobilna. Ili mi se pomaknuo prag boli


ovo se i ja pitam. ne znam da je dosla dok ne odem na wc i ugledam je, metaforicki receno  :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

Ja sam sad imala prvu (14 mj.) i ništ. Da nisam morala na wc sve bih u uredu zaprljala. U svakom slučaju bezbolno i oskudno. Doduše nisam ni prije imala ni bolne niti obilne mjesečnice...

----------


## odra

Kad je A. napunio 6 mj. ja dobila neko krvarenje lagano i bila uvjerena da je M. Nakon mjesec dana bila na pregledu i dr kaže - nema ni traga još od M, to je očito bilo nešto drugo. I nije se ponovilo do A. 1. rođendana. I opet sam prokrvarila. I opet uvjerena - sad sam dobila. To je bilo prije 5 mjeseci i otada ništa. Za mjesec dana čekam novo krvarenje  :Grin:  

Andreja još uvijek dosta dojim, pogotovo noću. Dohranu započeli s 5,5 mj.

----------


## picik

mi smo poceli dohranu s Dorianovih 6 mj i tjedan dana.prva menga mi stigla tjedan prije njegova 11 mj, druge jos nema   :Cekam:

----------


## Tiwi

> jedino sto nije ni bolna kao prije niti preobilna. Ili mi se pomaknuo prag boli
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo se i ja pitam. ne znam da je dosla dok ne odem na wc i ugledam je, metaforicki receno


Kod mene cak nije ni metaforicki ..   :Laughing:  
Zadnji put (prvi dan seminara AR) probudim se ukomirana, ne mogu se pomaknuti, u temperaturi, gripa me oborila. Tek na wc-u sam skuzila da sam i dobila. Opet, tocno u dan.

----------


## india

još nisam procurila, dakle preko 12 mjeseci, dohranu smo počeli sa 6 mjeseci, radim već 3 mjeseca, ne izdajam se na poslu ali zato jaaaako puno doji ujutro i popodne do navečer + 2-3 cicanja po noći. nekak sam mislila da će s povratkom na posao doći, ali evo niš za sad...

----------


## drndalica

još čekamo   :Cekam:   nema nikakvih naznaka. sve lažni simptomi.
 i da - definitivno produženo dojimo

----------


## irenask

evo dobila sam mengu jučer, nakon više od 2 godine iliti Karlo sada ima 17 i pol mjeseci, ne znam jesam li sretna (sada možemo na drugo) ili tužna jer je to kraj jedne ere, ili nije? idem malo prosurfati forum
Karlo doji intenzivno i dalje kada smo zajedno, ne biramo mjesto ni vrijeme

----------


## Fulkri

Da ne otvaram novi topik, ne znan jel se moze zatrudnit bez dolaska menge? Jer sam cula da prvo dolazi ovulacija a onda menga. 

Sta se tice menge ja jos nista!

----------


## irenask

> Da ne otvaram novi topik, ne znan jel se moze zatrudnit bez dolaska menge? Jer sam cula da prvo dolazi ovulacija a onda menga.


dakle pod uvjetom da ispadnem totalno neuka, cure na poslu su me baš jutros popljuvale jer sam izjavila da bez ovulacije nemreš zatrudnjet, odnosno možeš ostat trudna bez menge, tijekom prvog ciklusa odnosno ovulacije pa ne dobiti ali za trudnoću je potrebna ovulacija

----------


## martinaP

> Fulkri prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da ne otvaram novi topik, ne znan jel se moze zatrudnit bez dolaska menge? Jer sam cula da prvo dolazi ovulacija a onda menga.
> 
> 
> dakle pod uvjetom da ispadnem totalno neuka, cure na poslu su me baš jutros popljuvale jer sam izjavila da bez ovulacije nemreš zatrudnjet, odnosno možeš ostat trudna bez menge, tijekom prvog ciklusa odnosno ovulacije pa ne dobiti ali za trudnoću je potrebna ovulacija


Točno ovako.

----------


## Brankica

Ja sam baksuz nad baksuzima   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Porodila sam se pre 24 dana i danas sam dobila   :Evil or Very Mad:  Lohije samo sto su se smanjile, ma mislim da ni prestale nisu.

Una samo sisa. 

Posle prvog porodjaja sam dobila posle nekih mesec dana. Valjda nemam srece da se malo odmorim od toga  :?

----------


## martinaP

Brankcia, pa možda su to još lohije? Meni je krvarenje poslije poroda nekoliko puta prestajalo pa ponovo krenulo.

----------


## Brankica

Mislim da nisu. Jer su lohije skoro prestale. Nisu skroz ali je bilo ono skoro pa nista, a ovo je bas pravo krvarenje, onako, tamno crvena krv sa svime ostalim sto pripada   :Embarassed:  

Mada bih volela da su lohije, da se bar malo odmorim. U prvoj trudnoci sam krvarila dugo pa se ni tih 9 meseci nisam odmorila od ulozaka i svega ostalog.

----------


## Zadie

Isključivo dojili do 6 i pol mjeseci, prvu mengu dobila 4 mjeseca nakon poroda.Traju jednako dugo kao i prije poroda i jednako su obilne, samo što su mi sad ovulacije prilično bolne, a i PMS me pere kao nikad prije  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## katka22

prva menga sa noina 3 mj. ( ima 17 ), a dohranu počeli sa 6 mj. dojila do prije tjedan dana, sam prestao.

----------


## drndalica

mi i dalje isto  :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:  
bojim se da ću kad i ako ikad prestanem dojiti morati posegnuti za Bromergonom - sve mi smrdi na staru pratilju hiperprolaktinemiju   :Mad:

----------


## džez

drndalice, evo da te utješim... dojim već skoro 18 mjeseci i od menge ni M  :D i baš mi je lijepo tako  :Grin:  
ne brinem se previše. s prvim djetetom, M sam dobila 3 tjedna nakon potpunog prestanka dojenja. 
i moji ciklusi su oduvijek neuredni i nepredvidivi. što je hiperprolaktinemija  :?

----------


## drndalica

Hiperprolaktinemija - hormonalni poremećaj kod kojeg hipofiza luči hormon prolaktin u pretjeranim količinama što uzrokuje poremećaj ciklusa (kod mene potpuni izostanak ovulacije odn. menstruacije, stvaranje mlijeka u grudima). To je nešto kao - imaš simptome trudnoće a nisi trudna. I da, jedan je od najčešćih ali i najlakše rješivih uzroka neplodnosti. Uzrokuje ga dobroćudni tumor hipofize ili (kao što je kod mene slučaj) - uzrok jednostavno nije poznat. Često se dešava ženama u ekstremno stresnim situacijama (npr. rat). Ja se ipak nadam da mi prolaktin 'divlja' samo zbog dojenja i da će mi se nekako sam srediti kako budem smanjivala dojenje. Samo što imam osjećaj da mi mali ne namjerava tako brzo početi smanjivati, upravo mi se čini suprotno!!!

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Ja sam prvu menstruaciju nakon Vitovog rođenja dobila nakon 16 mjeseci, imala 3 menstruacije i sada opet uživam trudna, a nadam se još barem 16 mjeseci da ju neću imati nakon što rodim  :D

----------


## DaDo

ma ne mogu reći da mi nije teško kad čitam vaše postove, ja sam oba puta dobila menstruaciju na 42 dan od poroda, jedino što mi je s dorom prva 4 mjeseca "preskakala", ali nakon toga redovito svakih 26-28 dana. to je strašno...
nakon prvog poroda su mi prestale biti bolne, manje su obilate,ali traju jednako 6 dana...

----------


## tryxy

evo M je 8,5 mjeseci, dojimo i za sada ništa.

OT 
*drndalice* kako carević i njegova alergija? M ima alergiju na kravlje mlijeko, ali se njemu manifestira kao krvarenje u stolici i i smanjen hemoglobin. Što se tiče prehrane, ja sam na istom režimu. Jesi još na porodiljnom? Jedna moja poznanica je dobila produženje od 6 mj zato što je mali alergičan na KM i nije mogao u jaslice. Morala isključivo dojiti.

----------


## Ivček

Max ima 16 mjeseci i od menge ni traga  :D . Doji 3 puta na dan i 3 puta noću. Dohranu smo počeli s 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Frida

Evo i mene bez menge i uopće mi ne fali   :Grin:

----------


## meda

meni je menga dosla s dorianovih 7 mjeseci, 3.2.07. i od tada nista!

moja doktorica opce prakse mi je rekla da to nije bas normalno i da odem kod ginica

jel imao neko slicnu situaciju i kako se to rijesilo?

a prije trudnoce nisam imala nikada problema, menga je stizala svaki mjesec

----------


## tibica

Evo moram se pohvaliti da sam jučer dobila prvu M nakon točno dvije godine. Tj. 14 mjeseci nakon poroda. I boli me bušina.   :Razz:

----------


## tibica

A vidi mene, iz kojeg naftalina sam izvukala ovu temu   :Laughing:  .
Tako mi i treba kad koristim pretražnik   :Grin:

----------


## diva7

Kod mene je to išlo turbo brzo...prva menga dva mjeseca od poroda, a dojim još uvijek...B. ima 14 mjeseci

----------

Dragi ljudi, čeprkala sam na internetu ovaj svoj problem i našla odgovore na rodi, ali ipak molim par savjeta od vas  koji ste to prošli! Naime moja prva "menga" nakon poroda je došla  Kad je moja Hana imala 6 mjeseci i 9 dana i trajala 7 dana a inače mi traje 4 dana. To je bilo 21.06.2008. Od tada menstruacije nema, radila sam 2 testa, trudnoće po njima nema,a još ništa. Naime do 6 mjeseci sam isključivo dojila,  a od 6 uvela i dohranu. Ja naravno još uvijek dojim? Da li je to kakav hormonski poremećaj, uzrok dojenje, i da li da odem dr.?

----------


## kole

*sonjam* sigurno je zbog dojenja, da sam na tvom mestu ja ne bih brinula.
A inace M. jos nema nikako skoro 22mj :D imam ozbiljnog sisara

----------


## drndalica

:/ još uvijek ništa  :Cekam:

----------


## blazena

Drndalice, ja bih na tvom mjestu otisla ginu vec odavno. 

Dobila mengu s Kicinih godinu i par dana. 
Sisa jos uvijek (jos malo pa 21 mj).
Dolaze tocno kao sat, kao i prije poroda.
I ne bole vise  :D 
Ali me zato sad ovulacija boli za poludit  :/ 
Nikad na zelenu granu...

----------


## drndalica

Bila sam lani. Dobila terapiju za žene u menopauzi (kreme i vaginalete).
Drugo ne smijem jer dojim. Trebam se javiti kad prestanem dojiti.... a mali je totalni ovisnik i pojma nemam koliko će to još potrajati!! Dosta smo smanjili ali nema utjecaja. Jajnici u totalnoj blokadi.

----------


## MihaelaMJ

Dobila mens. sa Jerinih 15 mjeseci, sada ima 16.5 i jos uvijek dojim.

----------


## tetamaja6

možda je malo OT,ali ne znam gdje bi pitala!  :Embarassed:  
kako vam se klinci ponašaju za vrijeme PMS-a?
naime moja mala doslovno "poludi",ali samo noću!stalno je na siki,ineče imamo lijep ustaljen ritam(naponinjem noćni) svaka 3 sata i zatim nastavlja spavati!
ali "tih dana u mjesecu",kao da povampiri!ja nervozna(sad se potrefilo i Ivanov polazak u vrtić),još nervoznija,ona prezahtjevna po noći-opći kaos!
jučer popodne dobila menzu i mala se noćas preporodila(i ja skupa s njom),spava jede svaka 3 sata i super!

jer vas ima još????

----------


## ivory

Mengu dobila nakon 7 mjeseci, a tada je počela i Dorianova dohrana. Od tada imam redovne menstruacije, a Dorian još uvijek doji po noći   :Heart:

----------


## žuža

ja sam dobila prvu nakon 4.mjeseca,pa još jednu.pa šest mjeseci ništ,pa onda opet jdnu,pa je sad opet nema par mjeseci :? ali još puno dojim pa je to valjda normal  :/

----------


## adonisa

mali mi ima 13 mjeseci, dohranu počela s 6, nema dude, mengu još nisam dobila

----------


## anamar

ja sam dobila prije tri dana, oko mjesec i pol dana nakon što sam ponovo počela raditi.  
nisam imala mengu gotovo pune dvije godine.
još dojim.

----------


## cuckalica

ja sam dobila nakon 15mj i primjetila sam da mi se danas povecala produkcija mlijeka
L doji jednako kao i prije a meni su sise tvrde kao prvih par tjedana kad sam dosla iz rodilista
jel to normalno?

----------


## Tiwi

Eto mene opet   :Smile:  

mali podsjetnik - s prvim je m došla kad je malac napunio 4 mjeseca (uz isključivo dojenje još 3 iduća mjeseca)

Sad Ian ima 6 mjeseci i 5 dana. Ja sam dobila prvu menstruaciju prije 2 dana. ALi mislim da je razlog to što je prije mjesec dana moj stariji prilično smanjio dojenje a prije točno 3 tjedna je potpuno prestao. Eto, hormonići se smanjili i m. se vratila.

----------


## llella

skoro 13 mj od poroda, a od m. ništa, L. doji, ali sad preko dana ne tako često jer ja radim, dakle samo ujutro oko pola 9, i onda tek oko 19 h, i po noći oko 4 puta, kako kad.
nije da mi fali, ali sad bi polako krenuli na drugu bebe

----------


## mantelee

krvarenje nakon poroda u trajanju od 40 dana i točno 30 dana nakon toga stigla je i menstruacija koja je nastavila stizati svaki mjesec točno u  dan,manje bolna nego prije poroda...totalno podnošljiva...samo što mi moje zlato nije htjelo jesti taj period pa sam mu davala izdojeno mlijeko iz bočice...kad bi stavio cicu u usta vrištao bi ko da ga neko ubija...uf,uf...ali sad smo i dalje na dojenju...njemu je 6 mjeseci...  :Smile:

----------

